
'Hateful Eight' Pirated Screener Traced Back to Top Hollywood Executive - nkurz
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/hateful-eight-pirated-screener-traced-850899
======
ColinWright
Quoting:

    
    
        Andrew Kosove, co-CEO of production-finance company
        Alcon Entertainment, was sent the “screener” copy ...
        signed for by an office assistant and later shared
        ... been able to pinpoint Kosove's copy of the film
        as the source ... from a watermark on the DVD ...
    
        "I've never seen this DVD," Kosove tells THR in an
        interview. "It's never touched my hands. We're going
        to do more than cooperate with the FBI.  We're going
        to conduct our own investigation ... "
    
        Indeed, it is likely that Kosove is a victim in this
        leak rather than the perpetrator. ...
    

So, no, it hasn't been traced back to him, and the article explicitly says as
much. So the title is a lie.

